# Xp Sp1 Beta Leaked Photos and Info



## jackie50 (Mar 24, 2002)

This site is showing photos and offering beta downloads of XpSp1 that is due out later this summer. Think I will pass on the downloads, but the photo's are interesting. They are also offering a work around for the folks who are using a bootleg version of the Os, whom under normal circumstances would be blocked from receiving this Sp1, and there are alot of them out there. enjoy, Jackie

http://www.windowsxp.nu/


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Just curious, but why would users of a pirated XP be unable to get SP1? I mean, the pirated version of XP is the same as a volume license edition and can use Windows Update the same.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Okay, what they did was block the FCKGW key (by far the best known pirate corporate key), and issue the company wit the FCKGW key a new one. This doesn't block other piracy methods that require more work (actually generating a valid key for activation), nor does it block simply using a dfferent corp. key. Note, I in know way support piracy, as it is against the Biblical teaching to follow man's laws - I'm simply looking at this from a technical - what is MS doing to protect themselves - point of view.


----------

